

The Government's $200,000 Useless Android Application - aroman
https://gun.io/blog/the-governments-200000-useless-android-application/

======
rbanffy
> I'd say that it would take be about 6 hours

No, it wouldn't. This 6 hours would be after months of negotiating features,
looks, wording, legal forms, waivers and endless meetings and rework of a
multi-person team.

It you think you can get a straight answer and clear specs from any large
bureaucracy in neglectable time, you are delusional.

------
calbear81
The government doesn't pay damn well enough to get competent people and they
in turn have all the power in choosing how to spend our tax dollars which then
goes to private contractors who are adept at gaming the system.

As a society, it absolutely baffles me why we choose to de-incentivize working
public sector jobs and encourage things like lowest bidder wins contract
mandates which basically encourages the worst possible companies to win
because they are cutting corners to get the bid down.

------
stephenbez
Commentary from the last time it was posted to HN (504 points, 979 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3266455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3266455)

------
skram
Unfortunately this is nothing new. As a small business owner who does work for
and with federal, state, and local governments, it's quite sad how often
vendors try to take advantage of the system.

